# LAMCO and AMS are now partners



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

I received an email this morning from LAMCO stating they are now partners with AMS. Not sure why I received it but thought some of you may be interested.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Aint that special.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The LAMCO ship has been taking on water for several years. I think AMS just threw them a lifejacket.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I got a call from a company AMS, not sure if it is the same one.
I swear I don't know who these people think they are dealing with sometimes.
I asked about a pricing matrix, "well we don't give it out until we know you are serious". Duh if I am talking to you I guess I am interested, besides you called me out of the blue.
Long story short, They want references, copy of insurance and completed application before they will give you the pricing.
I explained that we also needed 3 references since we don't know them and we don't do anything with insurance until we know we will work for them.
Guess what, they don't supply references. Gee no references, no pricing but give us your application and insurance.
Hope they get all hacks working for them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Isn't AMS a rather Johnnie come lately to the P&P industry?

Last 2 years or so??

Whats put them on the map is they landed a cushy Fannie REO contract.
I fail to see where they are benefited by joining with LAMEco.

I had to mark LAMEco's emails as spam about 3 times before they stopped bothering me.
I used the unsubscribe feature multiple times to no avail.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I got a call from a company AMS, not sure if it is the same one.
> I swear I don't know who these people think they are dealing with sometimes.
> I asked about a pricing matrix, "well we don't give it out until we know you are serious". Duh if I am talking to you I guess I am interested, besides you called me out of the blue.
> Long story short, They want references, copy of insurance and completed application before they will give you the pricing.
> ...


I believe they are flat rate, low flat rate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Isn't AMS a rather Johnnie come lately to the P&P industry?
> 
> Last 2 years or so??
> 
> ...


I unsubscribed too. I was treating too many emails trying to get me to pay to be a member. No thanks.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SWOH REO said:


> I believe they are flat rate, low flat rate.







At a time when I really needed the work I tried to sign with AMS..... Three times.

I just could not make myself accept their low rates. Even tho I needed the work.

I heard some where that Fannie was or is paying $2500 for each REO to get them trashed out, cleaned and minor repairs done. AMS was/is paying the contractor $600 OR LESS in some areas.

That is just being super greedy, and I won't help them in their efforts to F over the guy doing the work and carrying all the risk.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok I dont know all the particulars and I am not signed up with LAMCO but we have done 6 large jobs for them through the Fannie Realtors and the pay is above avg and upon job completion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

If someone wants the true skinny on AMS then talk to Mtmtnmn. He is like the #1 contractor in the nation.
HEY WHERE IS MTMTNMN ?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I got suckered into paying 2 years ago. Ended up being worthwhile for me. Their rates were HUD-20% on your standard locks/debris/etc. I agree with Fremont also, the few repairs we did get paid well. Only downside is that their work was sporadic for us. Hard to remember a company's requirements when they contact you only every couple of months.



FremontREO said:


> Ok I dont know all the particulars and I am not signed up with LAMCO but we have done 6 large jobs for them through the Fannie Realtors and the pay is above avg and upon job completion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm one of their top guys in the Texas region. I do work for HUD only for them. They pay $350 to trash out, clean, and do the landscaping and cure any trip hazards. But 99% of properties have 1 cyd or less.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> I'm one of their top guys in the Texas region. I do work for HUD only for them. They pay $350 to trash out, clean, and do the landscaping and cure any trip hazards. But 99% of properties have 1 cyd or less.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got two lawn recuts cancelled(nothing on about properties selling).Was only two properties I had with them. I had paid the life time membership, not sure HOW MUCH THEY WILL ASK FOR NOW?IT`S NOT HAPPING

Been nothing but a rip off


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> If someone wants the true skinny on AMS then talk to Mtmtnmn. He is like the #1 contractor in the nation.
> HEY WHERE IS MTMTNMN ?


I think he is still alive. I base that assumption on all the phone calls I get from him each day!
Don't know why he hasn't jumped in here. He is by far the expert for this particular thread.

This board sure suffers when he is not participating. . .


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I think he is still alive. I base that assumption on all the phone calls I get from him each day!
> Don't know why he hasn't jumped in here. He is by far the expert for this particular thread.
> 
> This board sure suffers when he is not participating. . .


A lot of the members who have been around for awhile don't post much anymore, including myself.

We get tired of the same old questions and new members who don't search before they ask. Plus, a lot of the long-time members have been taken to task by the admins for what they posted in the recent past, even though they were able to do that until people NOT involved in the preservation industry chimed in against it. 

Many of us have tried to educate and point people in the right direction. Many of the new members don't want to listen or they just want to argue. A lot of our efforts are for nothing, the way the forum is regulated now. So why bother participating?

I don't visit every day either and, even when I do, there isn't much that's NEW to respond to. When there's a good question being asked or a good discussion going on and I have something to say, I still do. But it's rare anymore that the criteria for responding is there.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah your point is spot on. Unfortunately it sure hurts Nathans Sponsers since I know I have curtailed buying from some advertisers due to the "censorship". If you don't hear from me for awhile that means I got slapped


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

I work for lamco it was good for a bit. when i was a renew yearly member i did a fair amount of work and pay was ok. soon as i signed up as a lifetime member work stopped. I haven't had A work order in 4 months from them. seems fishy. when the previous year i did 35 to 40k in work it was never steady work but 3 to 4 jobs a month. and bids always got approved. now nothing 

And Ams well get there pricing sheet and it speaks for itself . very very low pricing


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

The problem is AMS will not even give you their price sheet unless you sign up with them. Sorry but if you will not let me know the prices then I am not wasting my time.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I had one call me today first thing I ask I need to know your pricing on lock changes. "Its 40 per door 2 locks" " That does not even pay for me to get the shows on my feet to get out the door. " "OH well we can direct you to a web site where you can get the locks for 4 to 6 dollars each". " Sorry but that does not pay" I said thanks for the call. The cover age area is 50 miles away one way so it would be 5.5 gallons to get there and home ( 22$) so I realize that the locks would be a bust if that were the only thing but they have to realize that it costs more than the materials to do business and we need to start to say NO to these low ballers.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They don't count on you being able to count. :no:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> The problem is AMS will not even give you their price sheet unless you sign up with them. Sorry but if you will not let me know the prices then I am not wasting my time.








Against my better judgement I signed with a couple companies that wouldn't show their prices until you were fully vetted and ready as a vendor for them.
My experience with both is that they were so ashamed of their under the bargain basement pricing that they knew they'd never land any suckers by showing their prices up front. So they tried that tactic in the hopes that the gullible would agree to work for those rates after they went thru the effort to sign up.

After that I always equate companies that hide their pricing as being ashamed of their pricing and I stay away from them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Against my better judgement I signed with a couple companies that wouldn't show their prices until you were fully vetted and ready as a vendor for them.
> My experience with both is that they were so ashamed of their under the bargain basement pricing that they knew they'd never land any suckers by showing their prices up front. So they tried that tactic in the hopes that the gullible would agree to work for those rates after they went thru the effort to sign up.
> 
> After that I always equate companies that hide their pricing as being ashamed of their pricing and I stay away from them.


I`m, getting e-mails from safyguard asking me to become a lawn vendor with them. I asked about there pricing (have heard on this site about them)and was given a straigh answer. I declined to become a perservation contractor with them over the insurance thing. Now there wanting me to do lawns for them. to do lawn I still have to pay for a background check. sorry but they contacted me I`m not paying for it and pretty sure there lawn prices will suck too.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Urban areas or areas with higher competition they will try to get you to some flat rate per property. I get good rates on fha/FNMA/fmac. Conventional loans suck. But I cover a rural area.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I`m, getting e-mails from safyguard asking me to become a lawn vendor with them. I asked about there pricing (have heard on this site about them)and was given a straigh answer. I declined to become a perservation contractor with them over the insurance thing. Now there wanting me to do lawns for them. to do lawn I still have to pay for a background check. sorry but they contacted me I`m not paying for it and pretty sure there lawn prices will suck too.





$30 a cut is what you can expect.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

BPWY said:


> $30 a cut is what you can expect.


 I do not $30 lawn cut. I would rather sit at home!

they what me to pay for a back ground check just to do cheap yard cuts for them,do they kiss you before the screwing? I guess there finding suckers some were to do them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They've been $30 per cut for a long time.
Since 09 that I know of.


I've got local customers that pay $30 per. They don't hassle me, they are friendly when we do talk. (most of them), they pay in less than 30 days, and no pics.

Depending on how close they are I can easily do two or more an hr.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I guess there finding suckers some were to do them.


Almost always new to the industry contractors.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

LAMCO is PLAYING GAMES I Have an invoice with them that is 120 days and aging they DONT PAY steer clear total I am into them for ~600$ Whata crappy operation they have turned oiut to be over the last 2 years it was not like this all the time.


----------

